# The clothes you love (but look horrible on you)



## Aelle (Dec 9, 2009)

I think we've all experienced this at least once-- unless you're the type of person who looks great in everything. But for the rest of us, we've probably all glanced at a really cute shirt, or a pair of jeans that would do nothing but emphasize one of our bad features.

First I'll list some things I can't wear and then I'll list a few that I can (because I'll need an ego boost after this, lol).

Personally, things I can't wear but wish I could:


Skirts (I jog fairly often so my legs are too bulky for skirts)
Shorts (same reason)
Any shirt that shows midriff area (I have a bit of a bulge...)
Open-toed shoes (my feet are not cute)
Strapless shirts/dresses (my upper arms are plump)
Some things I can wear:


Tunics/long shirts (YES! Despite the bulge issue I'm a full-figured woman and tunics take the emphasis off of the belly and redirect it to my shape. I *love* these types of shirts)
Low-cut shirts (I have a decent rack)
High waist shirts (Hides the bulge, emphasizes the breasts. Double win!)
Shirts that drape - example (I especially love these)
Jeans (but I don't know many people who can't wear jeans).
Anyway, the whole reason why I was inspired to make this post is because...I caved in to the pressure when I saw a really cute top a few days ago and bought it ;_; I knew it would look godawful on me, but it was so pretty. It makes me look unbelievably porky but it's just so darn cute I think I might have to sign up at YMCA just so I can wear it.


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 9, 2009)

If it makes you happy then just wear it and to hell with what you perceive others may think. Walk around with a big old smile and quite frankly, that off sets just about all those flaws. People are more attracted to a big smile much more than they are just about anything else.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Shirts with ruffles on the front. I don't think of my breasts as being abnormally large (I'm a c-cup), but I just look absolutely ridiculous in shirts with ruffles on the front. lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2009)

Anything that shows my legs. My wardrobe would expand significantly if I could wear skirts/shorts but I'm kinda short and I'm thicker from the waist down. I hate showing my legs if I don't have to lol. Plus, being a huge tomboy growing up I have so many dark brown scars everywhere.


----------



## Anna (Dec 9, 2009)

oi. things i cant wear

turtlenecks.

shirts with ribbs. especially turtlenecks with ribs.

tube tops

ruffle shirts

skinny jeans

im picky on my jeans as well as pants i dont particularly look good in pants.

Leggings with anything but a long top.

Only certain long tops work.

super short skirts

super long skirts

shapeless dresses.

Things i can wear!

Dresses

skirts

heels

yoga pants





v neck tops


----------



## Lucy (Dec 9, 2009)

i found this out today- anything bodycon cut. i wanted to buy a velvet bodycon dress for christmas day a bit like this






and i tried a few on and they all looked AWFUL on me. i'm a large size 8 (us 4), still pretty petite but these things make me look FAT. i never thought i could look fat, but they really brought out the worst in me.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 9, 2009)

My legs are huge so they just don't like right but I would love love love to be able oto wear a skinny jean



especially with a high boot.


----------



## rose white (Dec 9, 2009)

I would love to be able to wear skinny jeans too but they don't work with my body type. For some reason I can't wear cap sleeves because they make me look like a linebacker, even though my shoulders aren't broad at all.


----------



## beautybuff (Dec 9, 2009)

Strapless dresses! I always fall in love with the way they look on the model and then HATE the way they look on me! I guess I just haven't found the right strapless bra yet, or need to get a boob job.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 10, 2009)

I have cankles soooooo:

skirts

capris

basically anything that shows legs

skinny jeans

turtle necks

spaghetti strap anything


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 10, 2009)

High waisted pants and skinny jeans


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 10, 2009)

soooo many things.

all empire waisted dresses make me look pregnant

and any light colored waist anything and trapeze dresses, shirt dresses, any dress that does not have a defined waist- all for the same reason

anything with a chevron stripe, which bums me out because i love Moschino dresses- cuz they make me look even shorter, and wider

super low or even just moderately low jeans (no ass, so they fall off)

leggings for the same reason

maxi dress, because i swim in them

short shorts, because i really need to tone up my inner thighs a bit more to feel comfortable in them


----------



## Aelle (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif soooo many things.all empire waisted dresses make me look pregnant

and any light colored waist anything and trapeze dresses, shirt dresses, any dress that does not have a defined waist- all for the same reason

anything with a chevron stripe, which bums me out because i love Moschino dresses- cuz they make me look even shorter, and wider

super low or even just moderately low jeans (no ass, so they fall off)

leggings for the same reason

maxi dress, because i swim in them

short shorts, because i really need to tone up my inner thighs a bit more to feel comfortable in them

Empire waist! That's what I was thinking of when I said "high waist shirts". Didn't know the name of them.
I'm really short too =( I try to compensate by wearing shoes with some heel to them, but it doesn't help much. I'm not a big fan of high heels (I think they look gorgeous, but I'm a comfort over glamor kind of girl) so the types of shoes I go for don't give me too much extra height.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2009)

Empire waist dresses/tops - I have big boobs, so it just hangs from under the bust making me look preggo. Seriously not a good look. Same deal with flowing things, because I have an hourglass figure, flowy/bagging clothing makes me look fat.

Skinny jeans - I am a curvy girl, so I just look ridiculous in them.

Halter tops like this one - I think they're elegant and sexy, though I have big boobs and broad shoulders... I cannot begin to tell you what a terrifying visual it is when I try on this style.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 10, 2009)

oh i forgot my boobs. anything low cut, v-necked or scoop necked doesn't really do much for me. i have a smaller chest, so sometimes tops don't fit me right, it's super annoying.


----------



## Andi (Dec 10, 2009)

slightly oversized tops. I love them on other people, but when I try them on I look like I`m disappearing in them because I have a slim upper body.


----------



## Karren (Dec 10, 2009)

there isn't much that makes me look good.... sigh.....


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there isn't much that makes me look good.... sigh..... Oh Karren stop it! You know your fabulous!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2009)

Karren, you're fishing for compliments !

Oh boy, this sounds like a lot :

Empire waisted pants/dresses, i'm not pregnant thank you.

Any spaghetti thing, broad shoulders, big boobs and acne scars, horrible is an understatement.

Anything strapless, same reasons.

Bolero cardigans, they show off my boobs which obviously don't need the extra attention.

I won't even try to put on skinny jeans !


----------



## Karren (Dec 10, 2009)

Very funny Aude!! But I am serious! So much more looks bad on me than looks good!! Not that I wonder why or anything! But I'd be listing for ever!! Lol.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 10, 2009)

seriously k, with those legs?


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif seriously k, with those legs?



lol exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Aelle (Dec 11, 2009)

We are our own worst critics, after all.

Another thing: shirts or dresses with belts around the waist. I think they look so cute, but I'm sure they would just make me look fat. =(


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very funny Aude!! But I am serious! So much more looks bad on me than looks good!! Not that I wonder why or anything! But I'd be listing for ever!! Lol. Whatever Karren!



You always look great!

I wish I could do the skinny jeans/boots too, but I look awful in skinny jeans. My thighs are huge .I saw pictures of me wearing them from Thanksgiving Eve, and I was like "Woah" Holy Ew.

I think I am going to try and wear it again anyway this Saturday though, because I have a really cute pair of boots that I want to wear! I figure, I need to lose weight, so anything I put on is going to not look that great anyway.

Oh yeah, and I wish I could wear sweaters with the belts around them too. I actually bought 2 really cute ones this year, but Hello muffin top!!!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't wear short sleaves or anything that shows my arms...I wish I could wear leggings, but I don't have a top that is long enough...I wish I could lose about 10 more pounds so I wouldn't be so thick in the midsection.


----------



## jessicasmize (Dec 11, 2009)

i cant wear tube tops cause they just look weird on me but i love them


----------



## lalalalila (Dec 11, 2009)

Things I can't wear:

Thigh-high boots -- They make me look even shorter (I'm 5'0)

Empire waist -- I look pregnant

Flared jeans

Wide-legged jeans

Scoop-necked tops -- I don't know why, but I just look awkward in them

Flats -- They make me look younger!! And shorter =(

Things I can (and do) rock:

Skinny jeans -- They somehow make me look taller

Leggings

Tube tops

High heels

Shorts/Skirts -- I love my legs


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

Pencil Skirts.



Make me look so wide!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 5, 2010)

cool thread





for me it would be:


pencil skirts (I got few, but i never end up wearing them, because they really emphasize my tummy) 
backless tops/ dresses/ or some funky cuts on the back. I just cannot go without a bra, and they look silly with one.
a lot of nice shoes - my feet are big and many shoes don't look nice in bigger sizes.
shorts - I am too self conscious about my thighs.
dresses with thin spaghetti straps - again, I like to wear a bra, and I am not a big fan of strapless ones...


----------



## Ligeia (Jan 11, 2010)

Uggs and crocs

(Then again, they're hideous by themselves anyways)

Baggy/drapy shirts

Flip flops

and shirts that are the color brown


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 11, 2010)

can't believe I missed this thread!

heaps of stuff!

I can't wear:

strapless stuff - I can get away with it, but I need an epic hardcore strapless bra

maxi dresses. They make me look stumpy and fat

super baggy things - like Bec, I'm an hourglass so stuff like that makes me look fat

super low hipster jeans - they give me a muffin top.

I quite like the gypsyish boho kind of look, but I look like a try-hard dork in it!


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine is anything with ruffly or puffy big sleeves, I have broad shoulders as it is and it makes me look top heavy.


----------



## michelle* (Feb 20, 2010)

- halter tops

- any trapeze style/flowy tops

- tank tops

- shapeless clothes like Old Navy

- skinny jeans (years of playing soccer = big legs!)

- cap sleeves


----------



## BombDiggity (Feb 24, 2010)

I look bad in a variety of things but good in a variety of things too..

My biggest problem is my oddly long upper body and big boobs.. Its so hard for me to find shirts that I don't have to wear a long fitted spegetti strap top underneath.. Most of the jackets I try on make it just past my belly button!

Plus ontop of this all I have broad shoulders and also I hate the inventor of skinny jeans.. haha


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2010)

oh! those 60s mini dresses that fall from the bust. They look gorgeous on petite girls, but because I have a larger top, they make me look fat



I mean this type:


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting thread.. I haven't dived in here much, but here goes:

Natural fabric / flowy-hippy look stuff (very loose tops, baggy, etc)

boatneck tops

strapless tops

most fitted tops look cropped (long arms and torso)

anything that exposes too much shoulder (tanks, strappy tops, etc)

Loose pants / jeans / slacks

loose dresses

super-low rise pants / jeans

leggings (beanpole exaggerated)

sandals (not-so-pretty, big feet)

What I can wear:

Any fitted denim, some skinny fits

tshirts of all types

hip-hugging dress slacks

turtlenecks

skirts and long skirts with slits

boots with fitted calves

v-neck sweaters

very long sleeve tops

I SO need to go through my closet and nix stuff.. just don't want to throw the money away. :-(


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't wear snug fitting dresses. They look great with my slim build and small breasts, but I have an ever so slight pot belly, and whenever people see me in one of these dresses, they ask when I am due, because they believe I'm pregnant. Also, corsets, strapless dresses and low cut/scoop tops, because of my small breasts.

Gutted about how many of you can't wear skinny jeans. I hve a pair of black 'emo' style skinny jeans, and today I have bought some leather look skinny jeans too which I adore. I used to hate having a curvy bum, but now I love it!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 2, 2010)

Tank tops, skinny jeans, pencil skirts and any strappy top. I have a little fat where my underarms are and it just doesn't look right with those kind of tops.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't wear tunics very well. They always seem to make me look boney. The same can be said for tube tops even though I still wear them.

Also, anything slightly oversized just doesn't work for me. I love the look of an 80s inspired frock, but if it doesn't hug me in the right places, I just disappear in it. I think that form fitting clothes look the best on me.


----------



## shayy (Mar 7, 2010)

i also love how some girls look with over sized shirts! i think its so cute but i have little to no breasts so i can not pull it off! i seriously look like a man in them.

i would also like to wear strapless dresses, however i have no boobs to hold them up so they never look good on me.

heels make me look unsteady and clumsy




boo.

oh and strapy tank tops... they make me look super boney which is not attractive.


----------



## kt.midnight (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wear strapless dresses or tops because they make my shoulders look huge.

I also love dresses and tops with high necks and no sleeves (especially with cutaway scoops up by the shoulders), but can't wear them -- I hate my arms.

Halter tops have been a no for awhile, mostly due to the shoulders issue, but also due to the fact that I have trouble finding a good halter convertible bra in my size (40B). I know I am wearing one in my avatar picture, but that was for Halloween, and I jury-rigged a terrible strapless bra with double sided tape. Don't want to do that on a regular basis.

Tanks and spaghetti strap tops are generally out too, unless I wear a shrug over them; fortunately that can be a good look. But the basic idea is that I have trouble with anything that has exposed shoulders. Not only because they are large, but because one of my collar-bones is messed up: I separated it as a teenager, so it pops out more than the other. All the surgeons I spoke with said it wasn't severe enough to operate on, so I'd just have to deal with the discomfort and slight deformity. It's on my right side and you can see it in my avatar photo. It's not too terrible, but it does elicit a "meh" whenever I see it.

I have pretty good legs, though, so I don't worry much about what will or won't flatter them. My only problem lately is that I bruise my shins up all the time bumping into things; I'm a total klutz. So I wear a lot of dark hose/tights or use body cover (Dermablend).


----------



## honeymomo (Apr 1, 2010)

The number one thing that I really love, but that doesn't look good on me is pencil skirts. What a cruel cruel world! Pencil skirts are so cute, but they just make me look wide.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 1, 2010)

ok ok I know this is not clothes, but oversize sunglasses look horrible on me. and I think they are so adorable. Life sucks =(


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 18, 2010)

Tops with a sweetheart neckline tend to look ridiculous on me, but I'd love to be able to look good in them! I have a very flat chest (32-34A, depending), and sweetheart necklines tend to look best on women with something _there_. For that same reason, I can't wear anything strapless unless I want to be exposed.

I also wish I could wear high heels with jeans/pants, but my body is very disproportionate in the sense that I literally look as if I'm made of legs and nothing else if I wear heels with pants.

I also can't wear many gold items. I don't really like silver, but it's the metal I wear because I have pink undertones &amp; gold doesn't really look as good on me.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 3, 2010)

I love bright fun colors that suit people with cool coloring (which I don't have), and also the cute stuff that's somewhat revealing. Either I think I'm not in good enough shape, or even when I am, I just feel funny since I am usually not the flashiest dresser.


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

probably most things I wear to work... jeans, hoody, t-shirts, converse hightops


----------



## perlanga (May 5, 2010)

My mom, as well as other ladies in my fam instilled a rule in me, if you don't have a body to wear something don't wear it. I love many midriff higging and bearing dresses, but I have trouble with my lower belly, so I don't wear them because I don't get a smooth look.

Unless I can find some really good shapewaer I stay away.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 5, 2010)

I hate wearing skirts, shorts, and dresses that show off my legs. They are skinny and look like twigs.


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 9, 2010)

My natural body shape is sort of a cross between hourglass and pear - I'm fairly proportionate with a smaller waist, but if I'm not careful the lower half (butt AND legs) can look waaay bigger. Thusly, my no-no's are:

-Skinny jeans, unless I wear them with boots - my legs are naturally pretty muscular so half the time I can't even get them OVER my legs



and if I do, wearing them alone looks very... bad... but wearing boots helps balance the shape out, so I can manage that. But the lower halves of my skinny jeans do not see the light of day...

-Empire waist tops - again with these, I CAN make them work but it's tricky... the empire waist seam has to start a little below the bust, not DIRECTLY under it, otherwise I get faux-preggo belly.

-Turtlenecks - too short for that crap! Plus I just don't like the way they look.





-Anything kind of loose/drapy/oversized - the only thing I can wear in this category are those open front, long drapy cardigans that don't close, because I can wear a tight-fitting shirt under it that you can still see, so you can actually tell I HAVE a body under there and I'm not disappearing within my clothes - my upper body is slimmer, so I look like I'm drowning in my clothes if I do oversized.

What I CAN wear!

-Bootcut or slightly flared dark-wash jeans with a WIDE waistband and high pockets!! I've got a bit of junk in the trunk but this type of jeans really flatters me!

-Fitted tops, whether it's tank tops or whatever - they accentuate the best part of my body, which is my torso area

-Thick belts around the waist - I'm pretty petite so I have to be careful with this look, but if I go for something streamlined like a simple tank dress with a high-waisted belt or a tank top with a high waisted skirt over it, and belted, it looks good on me!

Oh and I forgot shoes!

No: anything with ankle straps, sandals where the strap goes between your big and first toe and then goes way back almost to the ankle and THEN wraps around (like this), ankle boots

Yes: classic pumps with a pointy toe that isn't craazy long, something with a short toe-box, peep toe, flats, regular flip-flop shaped sandals, wedge slides, slingbacks


----------

